
Google search results listings can be manipulated for propaganda - daschaefer
https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-search-results-listings-can-be-manipulated-for-propaganda/
======
cordonbleu
this sort of approach would be my choice, too bad we cant downvote google now
right off the net, it seems to work for "other things"

[https://www.knowyourmobile.com/apps/google-now/22800/how-
you...](https://www.knowyourmobile.com/apps/google-now/22800/how-you-disable-
google-now)

